# Nur eine Frau: Review zum Ehrenmord-Drama



## System (6. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nur eine Frau: Review zum Ehrenmord-Drama* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Nur eine Frau: Review zum Ehrenmord-Drama*


----------



## name123 (6. Mai 2019)

mit dem cousin verheiratet und geschwängert.... ziemliche inzestkultur

TOP FILM


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Mai 2019)

Mutig so einen Film in diesem Klima hierzulande zu bringen, wo jede Kritik am Islam unerwünscht ist.


----------



## Alreech (6. Mai 2019)

Ehrenmord... ist ein Islamophober Kampfbegriff.
Wenn ein Deutscher im Auftrag seiner Sippe seine Schwester umbringt weil sie sich nicht verhält wie es die Eltern und Brüder und der Rest der Sippe das vorschreiben wird das dann als "Familiendrama" verharmlost.


----------



## devilsreject (6. Mai 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ehrenmord... ist ein Islamophober Kampfbegriff.
> Wenn ein Deutscher im Auftrag seiner Sippe seine Schwester umbringt weil sie sich nicht verhält wie es die Eltern und Brüder und der Rest der Sippe das vorschreiben wird das dann als "Familiendrama" verharmlost.



Jo ist man ja von den Deutschen gewöhnt, passiert beinahe täglich, jedenfalls so oft, dass die Medien über die deutschen Schwestermörder nicht mehr berichten.... 

Aber mal im Ernst, traurig finde ich wenn sich Religions oder Kulturgemeinschaften nach außen sperren, und lieber Verwandte/Cousins/Cousinen aus irgendeinem Dorf im Ursprugsland einfiegen, weil der eine Vater dem anderen vater ne Ziege versprochen hat... Mal sarkastisch ausgedrückt. Parallelgesellschaften sind nie gut und führen immer zu unnötigen Spannungen, da Frage ich mich oft warum man nicht einfach im Herkunftsland bleibt und dort seine Geflogenheiten unter seines Gleichen auslebt und zelebriert.

Ist aber auch bei uns hier noch nicht so lange her, dass man gegen Mischbeziehungen katholisch/evangelisch angegangen ist. Allerdings hörte man da nie was von Mord und Totschlag, jedenfalls nicht aus meine Region.


----------



## name123 (6. Mai 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ehrenmord... ist ein Islamophober Kampfbegriff.
> Wenn ein Deutscher im Auftrag seiner Sippe seine Schwester umbringt weil sie sich nicht verhält wie es die Eltern und Brüder und der Rest der Sippe das vorschreiben wird das dann als "Familiendrama" verharmlost.



was für ein lächerliches geschwätz

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehrenmord

LEUTE WACHT ENDLICH AUF


----------



## name123 (6. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mutig so einen Film in diesem Klima hierzulande zu bringen, wo jede Kritik am Islam unerwünscht ist.



traurig, dass es anscheinend mutig ist, über so eine zurückgebliebene kultur zu berichten, welche sich hier immer mehr einnistet.  finde den fehler........


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2019)

deinbesterfreund schrieb:


> mit dem cousin verheiratet und geschwängert.... ziemliche inzestkultur



das ist auch nach deutschem recht völlig problemlos möglich.


----------



## name123 (6. Mai 2019)

hä? wen interessiert was möglich ist, und was nicht. es geht darum was gang und gebe ist.

und das gehört nicht zur hiesigen kultur, deswegen macht dein kommentar keinen sinn.


----------



## Loosa (6. Mai 2019)

deinbesterfreund schrieb:


> traurig, dass es anscheinend mutig ist, über so eine zurückgebliebene kultur zu berichten, welche sich hier immer mehr einnistet.  finde den fehler........



Und du hältst dich mit rassistischen Beleidigungen mal schön zurück, sonst ist hier ganz schnell Ende Gelände.


----------



## Leuenzahn (6. Mai 2019)

Was hat das nun genau mit "PC Games" zu tun? 

Ich kann ja noch verstehen, wenn Superheldenfilme und sonstiger Nerdkrams auf Videospielportalen landen, aber nun auch noch Volkserziehungsdramen, das ist dann doch zuviel des guten.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Mai 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Was hat das nun genau mit "PC Games" zu tun?







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IkdmOVejUlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Zum 300sten mal gefühlt, PC-Games.de behandelt nicht nur PC-Games, sondern auch Konsolen-Spiele sowie *Filme und Serien*, und das nicht erst seit gestern sondern seit Jahren


----------



## Loosa (6. Mai 2019)

Kleines Infohäppchen... in der Türkei werden Ehrenmorde mitunter verschleiert, zugegeben. Aber sie werden _härter_ bestraft als bei uns.

Hier wird das eher mit "kulturellen Unterschieden" weicher gespült? Bissi so, wie wenn Alkohol strafmindernd gewertet wird (IMO müsste das genau andersherum sein).
In der Türkei gilt das aber strafverschärfend. Da droht eine "erschwerte lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe."


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (6. Mai 2019)

"Produziert von Sandra Maischberger" - bemerkenswert.
Nach  "einer" wahren Geschichte könnte allerdings etwas irreführend wirken - die Fälle sind leider viel zu häufig.

Dokumentierte Ehrenmorde im Jahr 2018


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Parallelgesellschaften sind nie gut und führen immer zu unnötigen Spannungen, da Frage ich mich oft warum man nicht einfach im Herkunftsland bleibt und dort seine Geflogenheiten unter seines Gleichen auslebt und zelebriert.


Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten. 

Beispiel: Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass es in Berlin eine Schule gibt, in der es fast nur ausländische Schüler aus dem Nahen Osten gibt und nur zwei oder drei deutschstämmige Schüler. Wie kann sowas möglich sein? Ganz einfach: Mit der Zeit wollten die deutschstämmigen Bürger ihre Kiddies einfach nicht mehr in diese Schule schicken. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Man entfernte sich von den ausländischen Mitbürgern und damit den ausländischen Schülern. 

Dass die deutschstämmigen Schüler da gern mal schief angeguckt werden, muss ich ja nicht erwähnen. Aber was ist daran anders, als ein Ausländer innerhalb einer Gruppe "besorgter Bürger" (mal rein rhetorisch gefragt)? 

Schuld an Parallelgesellschaften, die zweifelsohne nicht förderlich sind, sind nicht ausschließlich unsere ausländischen Mitbürger. Integration muss von allen Seiten kommen und nicht nur von einer. Man kann aber niemanden zu etwas zwingen. Aber man kann aufklären und ermutigen. Wo es Unterschiede gibt, so gibt es natürlich auch Konflikte. Lässt sich leider nicht verhindern. Das ist immer so. Sowas fängt ja aber nun nicht erst bei der Kultur an, sondern von ganz schlichten Meinungsverschiedenheiten, wie man sie hier im Forum schon findet. Und ich hab hier schon einigen Scheiß lesen dürfen, bei dem ich mir im Endeffekt ähnliches dachte, was du da geschrieben hast. 

Im Moment haben wir gewiss noch Scherereien mit Dingen, wie Sprachbarrieren und Leuten, die sich nicht integrieren wollen. Das ist überhaupt gar nicht von der Hand zu weisen und das leugne ich gar nicht. Aber es kamen mit den Menschen aus dem Nahen Osten natürlich auch Kinder mit. Nicht erst seit 2015, sondern schon bedeutend länger. Und die lernen bedeutend besser unsere Sprache und haben die Chance, sich besser zu integrieren. 

Ich persönlich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass dies der Fall ist. An der Schule, in der ich arbeite, lernen auch etliche ausländische, muslimische Kinder. Die können super Deutsch und halten sich an Regeln...manchmal (aber welches KInd hält sich schon immer an Regeln?  )...und treten immer wieder in positive soziale Interaktion mit deutschstämmigen Schülern. Problem an der Schule ist lediglich, dass sie in einem sozial schwachen Viertel liegt. Und da sind etliche Kinder, unabhängig der Herkunft, aus schwachen Verhältnissen. Was das bedeutet, muss ich ja nicht ausführen. 

Letztlich ist die elterliche Erziehung nur ein Teil des ganzheitlichen Erziehung. Erziehung erfolgt natürlich auch durch Lehrer, Erzieher, Gleichaltrige und auch (so komisch das klingt) durch Medien. Das sind unglaublich viele Einflüsse, die auf die Kinder wirken. Einflüsse, die in etlichen Regionen des Nahen Ostens, gar nicht oder anders gegeben sind. Die Kiddies, die erst vor wenigen Jahren hierher kamen, werden definitiv ein ganz anderes Weltbild entwickeln, als ihre Eltern und älteren Verwandte. Das können die Eltern nicht verhindern. Weil sie ganz einfach dadurch geprägt werden. Möglicherweise werden Allah und die elterliche Erziehung noch eine Rolle spielen, definitiv. Aber nicht mehr in der Art, wie es bei deren gläubigen Eltern der Fall ist. 

Wir hatten mal zwei syrische Praktikanten und die waren begeistert davon, wie respektvoll (wenn auch konsequent) wir mit den Kindern umgehen. Auf Anfrage hab ich dann erfahren, dass es in Syrien zwar auch sowas ähnliches wie Kindertageseinrichtungen gibt, aber dass es dort deutlich strenger zugeht (da fliegt dann auch gern mal die Hand ins Gesicht). Die beiden Jungs haben sich aber gut bemüht, mit zu machen und zu lernen und waren zu den Kindern erstaunlich respektvoll. Man hat ihnen angesehen, dass das Praktikum ihnen Spaß gemacht hat. 

Oder kurz gesagt: Heute ist es noch doof, aber morgen wird es besser. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Aber damit das passieren, müssen wir als Gesellschaft die Verantwortung tragen (wollen) und nicht nur die eine Seite. 



Loosa schrieb:


> Kleines Infohäppchen... in der Türkei werden Ehrenmorde mitunter verschleiert, zugegeben. Aber sie werden härter bestraft als bei uns.
> 
> Hier wird das eher mit "kulturellen Unterschieden" weicher gespült? Bissi so, wie wenn Alkohol strafmindernd gewertet wird (IMO müsste das genau andersherum sein).
> In der Türkei gilt das aber strafverschärfend. Da droht eine "erschwerte lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe."


Ich will auch mal bezweifeln, dass das in anderen muslimischen Ländern erlaubt ist. Da gibt's ja nunmal auch Gesetze und ich glaube nicht, dass Ehrenmord (also schlichte Selbstjustiz) da als cool angesehen wird.

Ehrenmord ist schon ne ziemlich krasse Sache, aber es gab auch Morde aus anderen niederen Beweggründen. Es wurden schon Morde aufgrund einer simplen, kleinen Beleidigung oder eines versehentlichen Anremplers verübt.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schuld an Parallelgesellschaften, die zweifelsohne nicht förderlich sind, sind nicht ausschließlich unsere ausländischen Mitbürger. Integration muss von allen Seiten kommen und nicht nur von einer. Man kann aber niemanden zu etwas zwingen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Im Moment haben wir gewiss noch Scherereien mit Dingen, wie Sprachbarrieren und Leuten, die sich nicht integrieren wollen. Das ist überhaupt gar nicht von der Hand zu weisen und das leugne ich gar nicht. Aber es kamen mit den Menschen aus dem Nahen Osten natürlich auch Kinder mit. Nicht erst seit 2015, sondern schon bedeutend länger. Und die lernen bedeutend besser unsere Sprache und haben die Chance, sich besser zu integrieren.


Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Wenn ich in ein anderes Land ziehe und dort leben will, dann bin ich in der Verpflichtung mich anzupassen, d.h. Sprache lernen und Sitten und Gebräuche zu akzeptieren, auch wenn ich sie z.B. nicht selbst ausübe. 

Interessanterweise können fast alle Ausländer das relativ gut, nur eben eine bestimmte Gruppe die "zufällig" aus dem arabischstämmigen Raum kommt fällt eben, sicherlich auch wegen ihrer Vielzahl, da immer recht negativ auf. 



> Ich persönlich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass dies der Fall ist. An der Schule, in der ich arbeite, lernen auch etliche ausländische, muslimische Kinder. Die können super Deutsch und halten sich an Regeln...manchmal (aber welches KInd hält sich schon immer an Regeln?  )...und treten immer wieder in positive soziale Interaktion mit deutschstämmigen Schülern. Problem an der Schule ist lediglich, dass sie in einem sozial schwachen Viertel liegt. Und da sind etliche Kinder, unabhängig der Herkunft, aus schwachen Verhältnissen. Was das bedeutet, muss ich ja nicht ausführen.


Ich denke das ist so 70 / 30 d.h. 70 Prozent der hier aufgewachsenen spricht perfekt deutsch und 30 Prozent leider fast gar nicht oder nur schlecht. Das sind dann auch oft die, die nachher im Dönerladen etc. arbeiten und nicht in "richtigen" Jobs, und der Dönerladen ist für viele sicher der Ort, wo sie solche Leute sehen. 
Ich war beruflich selten an Schulen mit kleinen Kindern, meist nur Gesamtschulen oder Gymnasien bzw. Beruflichen Schulen und dort fiel schon auf, dass die meisten dort perfekt deutsch konnten. Ich denke an Hauptschulen sieht das vielleicht ein wenig anders aus. 
Ich war aber auch schon in Jugendtreffs und ähnlichen Einrichtungen und dort sind mir immer wieder etwas chaotischere türkische Jungs über den Weg gelaufen, die kaum deutsch sprachen.

Ich kenne persönlich mehr Ausländer aus dem asiatischen Raum und die Kinder von denen sprechen durch die Bank perfekt deutsch wenn sie hier aufwachsen, selbst wenn die Eltern kaum ein Wort sprechen. Da ist ein ziemlicher Unterschied zu vielen arabischstämmigen Kindern. Das liegt natürlich vermehrt daran, dass die Kinder keine andere Wahl haben als mit anderen deutschen Kindern zu sprechen während türkische Kinder dann eher unter ihres gleichen bleiben und sich nicht bemühen müssen. Das ist ein Problem, sie müssten mehr aufgeteilt werden.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (6. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal bezweifeln, dass das in anderen muslimischen Ländern erlaubt ist. Da gibt's ja nunmal auch Gesetze und ich glaube nicht, dass Ehrenmord (also schlichte Selbstjustiz) da als cool angesehen wird.
> .


Naja,: 





> In vielen Ländern des Nahen und Mittleren Ostens wird für den Ehrenmord eine Strafmilderung gewährt, da man davon ausgeht, dass ein Täter vom unehrenhaften Verhalten seiner Frau oder Tochter provoziert worden sei. Manche Strafgesetzbücher ermöglichen sogar Straffreiheit.


https://www.igfm.de/ehrenmorde-zwischen-migration-und-tradition/


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Wenn ich in ein anderes Land ziehe und dort leben will, dann bin ich in der Verpflichtung mich anzupassen, d.h. Sprache lernen und Sitten und Gebräuche zu akzeptieren, auch wenn ich sie z.B. nicht selbst ausübe.


Dem würde ich tatsächlich auch zustimmen. Die Sprache lernen müssen Ausländer ja. Zumindest so weit, dass sie - einfach ausgedrückt - nach der Toilette fragen können. Aber abseits davon kann man niemanden zwingen. Freiheit und so, ne. Für die du ja auch hier gern plädierst. Man kann lediglich erwarten, dass sie sich an Gesetze halten. Aber hier sehe ich auch wieder einen Knackpunkt bezüglich der Erwartungshaltung: 

Wie kann man von einer ganzen Volksgruppe erwarten, dass sie sich an komplett neue Gesetze halten, wenn doch die eigene Volksgruppe häufig nicht in der Lage ist, sich an Gesetze zu halten, die ihnen ihr Leben lang eingetrichtert wurde? Das ist immer wieder das, was mich an dieser Debatte im allgemeinen so nervt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Interessanterweise können fast alle Ausländer das relativ gut, nur eben eine bestimmte Gruppe die "zufällig" aus dem arabischstämmigen Raum kommt fällt eben, sicherlich auch wegen ihrer Vielzahl, da immer recht negativ auf.


Sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Und ich bin durchaus dafür, dass Verbrecher, die aus einem anderen Land kommen und nicht die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit haben, schnell abgeschoben gehören. Ich bin halt nur nicht dafür, zu pauschalisieren. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist so 70 / 30 d.h. 70 Prozent der hier aufgewachsenen spricht perfekt deutsch und 30 Prozent leider fast gar nicht oder nur schlecht. Das sind dann auch oft die, die nachher im Dönerladen etc. arbeiten und nicht in "richtigen" Jobs, und der Dönerladen ist für viele sicher der Ort, wo sie solche Leute sehen.


Jetzt wirst du aber abfällig, mein Guter. Ein Dönerladen ist genauso ein Gastronomiegeschäft wie der Asia-Imbiss um die Ecke oder die Kneipe im Dorf. Und das ist "richtige" Arbeit. Ich jedenfalls würde die nicht ausüben wollen.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich war beruflich selten an Schulen mit kleinen Kindern, meist nur Gesamtschulen oder Gymnasien bzw. Beruflichen Schulen und dort fiel schon auf, dass die meisten dort perfekt deutsch konnten. Ich denke an Hauptschulen sieht das vielleicht ein wenig anders aus.
> Ich war aber auch schon in Jugendtreffs und ähnlichen Einrichtungen und dort sind mir immer wieder etwas chaotischere türkische Jungs über den Weg gelaufen, die kaum deutsch sprachen.


Chaotisch sind Jugendliche, insbesondere Jungs, eh oft. Das ist keine Frage der Herkunft. Und was die Sprache angeht, hab ich schon oft auch asiatische Mitbürger getroffen, die kaum Deutsch sprachen. 

Man darf halt nur nicht vergessen, dass auch immer wieder mal neue Migranten ins Land kommen, die dann eben kaum Deutsch reden. Oder eben gar nicht. Studenten, Auswanderer usw. Ist ja nicht so, als würde es keine Einwanderer mehr geben. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich kenne persönlich mehr Ausländer aus dem asiatischen Raum und die Kinder von denen sprechen durch die Bank perfekt deutsch wenn sie hier aufwachsen, selbst wenn die Eltern kaum ein Wort sprechen. Da ist ein ziemlicher Unterschied zu vielen arabischstämmigen Kindern. Das liegt natürlich vermehrt daran, dass die Kinder keine andere Wahl haben als mit anderen deutschen Kindern zu sprechen während türkische Kinder dann eher unter ihres gleichen bleiben und sich nicht bemühen müssen. Das ist ein Problem, sie müssten mehr aufgeteilt werden.


Ich will nicht behaupten, dass es überall so ist, wie ich es in meinem letzten Post beschrieb. Nichts ist überall gleich. 

Es ist auch mir schon aufgefallen, dass unsere Kinder aus dem Nahen Osten sich häufiger (aber eben nicht immer) mit "ihres gleichen" abgeben und spielen. Das ist nur natürlich. Aber ausgegrenzt wird niemand. Die Interaktion gegenüber deutschstämmigen Kindern ist in der Regel so respektvoll, wie man es von Kindern erwarten kann. Bei uns wird keiner aufgrund seiner Abstammung ausgegrenzt. Das hab ich bisher nur von deutschstämmigen Eltern erlebt, nicht aber von muslimischen Eltern (die sich im übrigen durchaus kooperativ und dankbar zeigen). Aber dass türkische Kinder sich nicht bemühen müssen, halte ich für einen Trugschluss. Die interagieren ja auch mit Lehrern, Erziehern und deutschen Kindern. Denen bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als Deutsch zu lernen. Und Kinder lernen das quasi automatisch, weil die einfach sehr viel aufnahmefähiger sind, als wir Erwachsene. Die Frage ist nur, wie oft die Sprache genutzt wird. Und bei Schülern dann doch ziemlich häufig.

Ich hab zu viele Menschen und zu viele Kinder erlebt, als dass ich sagen könnte: "Ja, die sind alle so. So ist das bei denen." 

Gewalttaten aufgrund kultureller Unterschiede sind scheiße, verachtenswert und sie sind leider gegeben. Aber auch hier: Eine Medaille hat zwei Seiten. Und Gewalttaten werden oft aus noch niedrigeren Beweggründen verübt. Da spielt die Herkunft für mich einfach gar keine Rolle mehr. Weil es Arschlöcher, Mörder, Vergewaltiger, Diebe und Räuber in jeder Kultur, in jedem Land und in jeder Stadt auf dieser Welt gibt.

Btw...Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen: ich finde den Islam und das, was er hier und dort predigt, durchaus zu kritisieren. Aber da kritisiere ich auch jede andere monotheistische Religion. Eben weil sich der Islam und z.B. das Christentum in ihren Grundpfeilern gar nicht wirklich voneinander unterscheiden und sehr viel mehr Gemeinsamkeiten haben, als manchen klar ist. Aber viele der Sitten, die sich irgendein Vogel im Nahen Osten ausgedacht hat, sind auch massivst zu kritisieren und ich finde es absolut verachtenswert, was in einigen (aber nicht allen) Regionen des Nahen Ostens abgeht.


----------



## Loosa (6. Mai 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> https://www.igfm.de/ehrenmorde-zwischen-migration-und-tradition/



Jupp, das stimmt. In manchen Ländern geht man mit sowas fast straffrei aus. Das darf man natürlich auch nicht übersehen.
Ich fand den Punkt mit Türkei aber interessant, weil halt bei uns auch relevanter. Dass die eben zum Teil weiter sind als hier (oder es jedenfalls mal waren, bis konservative Denke wieder in Mode kam).

Das ist aber ein sehr typisches Phänomen. Auswanderer tendieren dazu ihre Kultur zu konservieren. Die guten Erinnerunngen zu bewahren? Das wird eingetütelt und man bleibt leicht im altbekannten Status quo stecken. Wohingegen sich Kultur im Herkunftsland natürlich weiterentwickelt. Das war zum Beispiel auch bei den deutschen Auswanderern nach USA so.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Jupp, das stimmt. In manchen Ländern geht man mit sowas fast straffrei aus. Das darf man natürlich auch nicht übersehen.
> Ich fand den Punkt mit Türkei aber interessant, weil halt bei uns auch relevanter. Dass die eben zum Teil weiter sind als hier (oder es jedenfalls mal waren, bis konservative Denke wieder in Mode kam).
> 
> Das ist aber ein sehr typisches Phänomen. Auswanderer tendieren dazu ihre Kultur zu konservieren. Die guten Erinnerunngen zu bewahren? Das wird eingetütelt und man bleibt leicht im altbekannten Status quo stecken. Wohingegen sich Kultur im Herkunftsland natürlich weiterentwickelt. Das war zum Beispiel auch bei den deutschen Auswanderern nach USA so.


Dadurch erscheinen viele Einwanderer hierzulande auch bedeutend konservativer, als sie es möglicherweise in ihrem Heimatland waren oder wären. 

Die wissen ja, dass sie in einem anderen Land sind, wo es anders zugeht, wollen aber ihre eigene Kultur dennoch irgendwie bewahren und sei es nur im familiären Rahmen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (7. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Oder kurz gesagt: Heute ist es noch doof, aber morgen wird es besser. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Aber damit das passieren, müssen wir als Gesellschaft die Verantwortung tragen (wollen) und nicht nur die eine Seite.



Obwohl ich Deinen Ausführungen grundsätzlich weitestgehend folgen würde bin ich, was den Schluss angeht, doch skeptischer. Als Berliner habe ich den Eindruck, Einwanderer türkischer oder arabischer Herkunft würden selbst in der dritten Generation allzu häufig in Parallelgesellschaften unterwegs sein. Ich habe sowohl in einer Erstaufnahme-Einrichtung für Flüchtlinge gearbeitet, als auch in der Einzelfall- und Familienhilfe und wohne in Neukölln. Und tatsächlich habe ich mir viele Gedanken gemacht, auf welche Schule ich mein Kind hier schicke (Kleiner Tipp: Es hat weniger etwas mit dem "Ausländeranteil" als mit dem dort umgesetzten Konzept, also wie damit gearbeitet wird zu tun). Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass sich die Lage in Neukölln in den letzten 20 Jahren gebessert hat. Manchmal habe ich eher den gegenteiligen Eindruck. Ich will das jetzt nicht überdramatisieren; ich wohne ganz gern hier. Aber wodurch es Morgen besser werden soll, wenn es heute doof ist (um mal Deine Worte wieder aufzugreifen) sehe ich nicht, bzw. sehe ich als zu wenig wirksam.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass sich die Lage in Neukölln in den letzten 20 Jahren gebessert hat. Manchmal habe ich eher den gegenteiligen Eindruck. Ich will das jetzt nicht überdramatisieren; ich wohne ganz gern hier. Aber wodurch es Morgen besser werden soll, wenn es heute doof ist (um mal Deine Worte wieder aufzugreifen) sehe ich nicht, bzw. sehe ich als zu wenig wirksam.


Wo sich bereits Parallelgesellschaften etabliert haben, kann man es schwer oder gar nicht mehr ändern. Man kann ja schlecht ausländische Bürger aus dem Stadtteil deportieren und deutsche Bürger rein deportieren.  

Freilich müssen sich Migranten integrieren (da gebe ich spiritogre ja auch grundsätzlich recht, wie gesagt). Sie kommen nunmal in ein Land, in dem andere Sitten und andere Gesetze herrschen. Aber zu sagen "Die müssen das halt so machen" und zu erwarten, dass die das auch gefälligst durch zuziehen haben, ist zu einfach. Damit entzieht man sich der eigenen Verantwortung als Teil der Gesellschaft. Der Chef vom Straßenbau ist genauso dafür verantwortlich, wie ich als Erzieher oder der Geselle in der Tischlerei, wenn sie mit Ausländern zu tun haben. 

Es ist allein aufgrund der Sprachbarriere schon schwierig und mühsam. Ich muss fast täglich das Gespräch mit Händen und Füßen führen, weil ich einfach kein Arabisch oder Türkisch spreche.  Aber nötig ist es trotzdem, gerade wenn man andauernd mit Ausländern zu tun hat. Und ich wage von mir zu behaupten, dass ich dieser Verantwortung, solchen Menschen bei der Integration zu helfen, auch nachkomme. Wenn auch im kleinen Rahmen.


----------



## Athrun (7. Mai 2019)

Das Problem liegt ja auch eher daran, das fast 40 Jahre versäumt wurde, die Integration richtig anzugehen. Was mir zum Beispiel auffällt: erst seit letztem Jahr liest man häufiger, das der Staat gegen kriminelle Clans vorgeht. Da frag ich mich: warum erst jetzt? Weil man jetzt Punkte sam,meln kann da die AFD von rechts rüberwinkt? Oder ist es wirklich so schlimm? Unsere Justizministerin hat aus dem Einwanderungsgesetz, das der Innenminister vorgelegt hat den Passus mit der Vielehe streichen lassen (männer, die in vielehe leben, werden erst gar nicht eingebürgert). Und ich war erstaunt, das wir hier muslimische Vielehen tolerieren. Ich hab den eindruck, es wird zu viel toleriert. Oder ein anderes Beispiel, was michpersönlich auf die Plame treibt: als in Neuseeland dieser Vollidiot 50 Muslime getötet hatte, da wurde gefühlt wochenlang über dieses Thema gesprochen. Aber als in Sri Lanka diese muslimischen Spinner mehrere 100 Christen getötet hatten, da wird kaum was gesagt/geschrieben. Warum? Passt das nicht ins Weltbild dieser Journalisten? Wir sollten aufpassen, das sich nicht irgendwann der Zorn Bahn bricht und der nächste 'Führer' aus der Versenkung kommt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

Athrun schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt ja auch eher daran, das fast 40 Jahre versäumt wurde, die Integration richtig anzugehen.


Das bringt es auf den Punkt. 



Athrun schrieb:


> als in Neuseeland dieser Vollidiot 50 Muslime getötet hatte, da wurde gefühlt wochenlang über dieses Thema gesprochen. Aber als in Sri Lanka diese muslimischen Spinner mehrere 100 Christen getötet hatten, da wird kaum was gesagt/geschrieben. Warum? Passt das nicht ins Weltbild dieser Journalisten? Wir sollten aufpassen, das sich nicht irgendwann der Zorn Bahn bricht und der nächste 'Führer' aus der Versenkung kommt.


Sowohl vom einen, als auch vom anderen hab ich etliche Tage gelesen. Auf zig verschiedenen Plattformen. Ich glaube, da spielt dir deine Wahrnehmung wohl einen Streich.  Ist nicht abwertend gemeint, aber manchmal passiert es eben, dass der ein oder andere Bericht an einem vorbei geht.


----------



## nuuub (7. Mai 2019)

> Ehrenmord... ist ein Islamophober Kampfbegriff.



https://www.duden.de/suchen/dudenonline/Ehrenmord

Diese verdammten Islamophoben haben es sogar in den Duden geschafft.



> Und du hältst dich mit rassistischen Beleidigungen mal schön zurück, sonst ist hier ganz schnell Ende Gelände.



Oha. Jetzt wird hier erst mal gedroht.

Was war an seine Aussage beleidigend oder Rassistisch?

Mal überlegen.

Eine Kultur in welcher die Tochter an den meistbietenden als Ehefrau verkauft wird, und der Vater auf der Hochzeit stolz verkündet wie viel er für seine Tochter bekommen hat. 
Eine Kultur in der eine verheiratete Frau, wenn sie vergewaltigt wird, ins Gefängnis wegen Ehebruch gesteckt wird.
Eine Kultur, in der ein Vergewaltiger eine Strafe entgehen kann, wenn er die Frau die er Vergewaltigt hat heiratet.
Eine Kultur, in der Schwule gehängt oder gesteinigt werden.
Eine Kultur, in der eine Frau die Jeans und einen Top trägt, als Wertlos gilt. 
Eine Kultur, in der Verkehr mit weiblichen Tieren erlaubt ist, der Verkehr mit männlichen Tieren aber mit dem Tode bestraft wird.
Eine Kultur in der der Ehemann noch bis zu sechs Stunden nach dem Tod seiner Frau, Verkehr mit ihr haben darf um sich zu verabschieden. 

Wie sollte man solche Kultur sonst bezeichnen? Also "Zurückgeblieben" trifft es schon ganz gut, man kann natürlich auch "Rückständig" schreiben, was zwar besser klingt, aber im Grunde das gleiche bedeutet.

Oder willst du etwa behaupten dass diese Kultur auf einer Stufe mit der unseren, jetzigen, steht?

Sie ist halt a bisserl anders, aber ansonsten gleich gut... ^^



> Beispiel: Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass es in Berlin eine Schule gibt, in der es fast nur ausländische Schüler aus dem Nahen Osten gibt und nur zwei oder drei deutschstämmige Schüler. Wie kann sowas möglich sein? Ganz einfach: Mit der Zeit wollten die deutschstämmigen Bürger ihre Kiddies einfach nicht mehr in diese Schule schicken. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Man entfernte sich von den ausländischen Mitbürgern und damit den ausländischen Schülern.



Dieses Problem gibt es schon seit Jahren. Überall wo deutsche Schüler eine klare Minderheit stellen, werden sie von den Islamischen Schülern gemobbt.

Links zu Berichten darüber, habe ich hier schon genug gepostet.



> Schuld an Parallelgesellschaften, die zweifelsohne nicht förderlich sind, sind nicht ausschließlich unsere ausländischen Mitbürger. Integration muss von allen Seiten kommen und nicht nur von einer.



Falsch.

Wenn ich in ein fremdes Land ziehen will, muss ich mich Integrieren. Wenn mir dieses Land nicht gefällt, und ich mit den Gepflogenheiten nicht klar komme, sollte ich mir ein anderes Land zum Leben suchen, welches mir eher zusagt. Eines sollte so jemand nicht vergessen, er ist hier ein Gast, es ist seine Aufgabe sich zu Integrieren.

So haben sowohl meine Eltern, als auch ich, gedacht, als wir nach Deutschland kamen. Und genau so denken wir immer noch.



> Und die lernen bedeutend besser unsere Sprache und haben die Chance, sich besser zu integrieren.



Nicht wenn sie abgeschottet in ihren Parallelgesellschaften leben, und mit den deutschen Kuffar nichts zu tun haben wollen.



> Interessanterweise können fast alle Ausländer das relativ gut, nur eben eine bestimmte Gruppe die "zufällig" aus dem arabischstämmigen Raum kommt fällt eben, sicherlich auch wegen ihrer Vielzahl, da immer recht negativ auf.



Du kleiner Rassist du, pass bloß auf, Loosa liest mit, gleich gibt es haue 



> Es ist auch mir schon aufgefallen, dass unsere Kinder aus dem Nahen Osten sich häufiger (aber eben nicht immer) mit "ihres gleichen" abgeben und spielen. Das ist nur natürlich.



Alles eine Frage der Erziehung.

https://www.spiegel.de/plus/constan...endern-a-00000000-0002-0001-0000-000163612067



> Und Gewalttaten werden oft aus noch niedrigeren Beweggründen verübt. Da spielt die Herkunft für mich einfach gar keine Rolle mehr. Weil es Arschlöcher, Mörder, Vergewaltiger, Diebe und Räuber in jeder Kultur, in jedem Land und in jeder Stadt auf dieser Welt gibt.



Falsch. Die Herkunft spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle.

Die meisten Deutschen fühlen sich nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit in ihre Ehre verletzt, und zücken dementsprechend auch nicht gleich ein Messer, um die verlorene "Ehre" wieder herzustellen.

Bei unseren Mitbürgern aus nahem Osten würden viel mehr genauso reagieren, nicht alle, aber bei weitem mehr. Weil es in ihrer Kultur nun mal so zugeht.



> Was mir zum Beispiel auffällt: erst seit letztem Jahr liest man häufiger, das der Staat gegen kriminelle Clans vorgeht. Da frag ich mich: warum erst jetzt? Weil man jetzt Punkte sam,meln kann da die AFD von rechts rüberwinkt? Oder ist es wirklich so schlimm?



Weil sich der Staat bis jetzt nicht getraut hat, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Oder aber, weil Politiker und Polizisten selber mit verdienen.

Einfach mal die Osmani Familie in Frankfurt anschauen. Was sie dort seit mittlerweile 30 Jahren treiben, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.

https://www.stern.de/panorama/stern...en-sich-aus--die-spur-der-drogen-7836008.html



> Aber als in Sri Lanka diese muslimischen Spinner mehrere 100 Christen getötet hatten, da wird kaum was gesagt/geschrieben. Warum? Passt das nicht ins Weltbild dieser Journalisten?



Auch schon bemerkt?

Alleine in Februar wurden in Nigeria über 100 Christen von Muslimen getötet. Das war noch vor dem Terroranschlag in Neuseeland. Nur so am Rande.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

Wobei man allerdings sagen muss, dass Tote in Afrika (und auch im Nahen Osten) hier wenig Interesse hervorbringen, weil man das für diese Gegenden als "normal" ansieht, seien wir ehrlich, es sind unzivilisierte 3. Welt Länder wo ein Menschenleben nicht viel zählt und wo Frauen im Schnitt zehn Kinder kriegen, weil mind. die Hälfte eh nicht alt wird. 
Neuseeland jedoch gehört zur ersten Welt, zur modernen westlichen Welt, entsprechend "schockiert" sind die Medien, wenn in so einem Land so ein Anschlag geschieht.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2019)

@nuuub

Nun gerade dir sollte inzwischen bekannt sein dass hier 
Hausrecht seitens Computec, der Redaktion und uns Moderatoren herrscht und wir (widerliches) Anti-Propaganda gegen den Islam (und natürlich auch alles andere) wie du es ja gerne nutzt nicht geduldet wird. Darum erstmal der freundliche Hinweis: Lass es bleiben!


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Mal überlegen.
> 
> Eine Kultur in welcher die Tochter an den meistbietenden als Ehefrau verkauft wird, und der Vater auf der Hochzeit stolz verkündet wie viel er für seine Tochter bekommen hat.
> Eine Kultur in der eine verheiratete Frau, wenn sie vergewaltigt wird, ins Gefängnis wegen Ehebruch gesteckt wird.
> ...


Blöd nur, dass deine Argumentation insofern hinkt, weil das nicht in jeder Region des Nahen Ostens der Fall ist und übrigens auch kein Problem des Islams ist. Im Nahen Osten gibt es auch noch andere Religionen und die sind trotzdem nicht fortschrittlicher als Moslems, die dort leben. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Falsch.


Nein. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Wenn ich in ein fremdes Land ziehen will, muss ich mich Integrieren. Wenn mir dieses Land nicht gefällt, und ich mit den Gepflogenheiten nicht klar komme, sollte ich mir ein anderes Land zum Leben suchen, welches mir eher zusagt. Eines sollte so jemand nicht vergessen, er ist hier ein Gast, es ist seine Aufgabe sich zu Integrieren.
> 
> So haben sowohl meine Eltern, als auch ich, gedacht, als wir nach Deutschland kamen. Und genau so denken wir immer noch.


Schön für dich, dass du so gedacht hast. Aber ich hab auch nichts gegenteiliges behauptet. Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Ganz und gar nicht. Wir müssen auch dazu bereit sein, bei der Integration zu helfen und unterstützend zur Seite zu stehen. Integration kann nur durch soziale Interaktion erfolgen und soziale Interaktion ist keine Linie mit einem Anfangs- und Endpunkt, sondern ein Kreislauf. 

Ich finde diese vollkommen einseitige Erwartungshaltung einfach zu simpel und absurd. So läuft es nicht und so kann es nicht laufen. Man schiebt damit den schwarzen Peter anderen zu und entzieht sich gemütlich der eigenen gesellschaftlichen Verantwortung. 

Und daher solltest gerade du meinen Gedankengang dies bezüglich doch wenigstens nachvollziehen können. Immerhin kommst du ja, laut eigener Aussage, aus einem anderen Land nach Deutschland. 

Freilich müssen Ausländer auch wollen. Logisch. Aber wir als "Gastgeber" eben auch. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Nicht wenn sie abgeschottet in ihren Parallelgesellschaften leben, und mit den deutschen Kuffar nichts zu tun haben wollen.


Naja, auf der anderen Seiten kann ich aber auch irgendwo nachvollziehen, wenn sie mit Deutschen nichts zu tun haben wollen, wenn man sich mal so einige Kommentare im Social Network durchliest und bedenkt, dass es neben all den kritikwürdigen Taten mit kulturellem Motiven auch Gewaltakte aus rassistischen Motiven seitens "besorgter Bürger" gibt. Ist ja nun auch keine Seltenheit. War es nie und ist es auch heute nicht.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Auch hier gibt es wieder zwei Seiten der Medaille. 

Mal ein kleines Gedankenspiel für dich: Wenn der Gastgeber sich daneben benimmt, wie kann man dann vom Gast erwarten, dass dieser sich gut benimmt? 



nuuub schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Herkunft spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle.
> Die meisten Deutschen fühlen sich nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit in ihre Ehre verletzt, und zücken dementsprechend auch nicht gleich ein Messer, um die verlorene "Ehre" wieder herzustellen.
> Bei unseren Mitbürgern aus nahem Osten würden viel mehr genauso reagieren, nicht alle, aber bei weitem mehr. Weil es in ihrer Kultur nun mal so zugeht.


Wie gesagt, es gab schon Morde mit bedeutend geringeren Motiven. Mord ist letztlich Mord und nur weil ein Mord ein "Ehrenmord" ist, ist er nicht automatisch kritikwürdiger als ein Mord aufgrund einer simplen Streitigkeit im Suff. 

Was Mord angeht, spielt die Herkunft für mich überhaupt keine Rolle. Mord bleibt Mord. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Dieses Problem gibt es schon seit Jahren. Überall wo deutsche Schüler eine klare Minderheit stellen, werden sie von den Islamischen Schülern gemobbt.


Hier das gleiche wie beim Punkt "Mord". Mobbing bleibt Mobbing. Es gibt auch Schulen, in denen Ausländer in der Minderheit sind und von deutschen Schülern deswegen gemobbt werden. Es gibt auch Schulen, in denen Schüler allein aufgrund ihrer Klamotten von Kik gemobbt werden.



nuuub schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Erziehung.
> 
> https://www.spiegel.de/plus/constant...0-000163612067


Den Artikel kann ich nicht vollständig lesen, weil man sich dafür wohl anmelden muss. Aber die ersten paar Zeilen sprechen eher von Schulbüchern, die im Nahen Osten genutzt werden. 

Hier aber ist es anders. Richtig, eine Frage der Erziehung. Und die Kinder, die erst vor ein paar Jahren hierher kamen, werden in Deutschland erzogen, genießen also ergo eine andere Erziehung als z.B. in Afghanistan. Nochmal: Erziehung läuft nicht nur ausschließlich durch die Eltern, sondern auch durch Pädagogen, Gleichaltrige und andere Einflüsse. Stichwort: Erfahrungen. Die elterliche Erziehung wird IMMER eine Rolle spielen, aber letztlich werden die auch ihre eigenen Wege gehen. Insbesondere deswegen, weil seit ein paar Jahren Integration nun ganz Groß geschrieben wird und man sich in Bildungseinrichtungen zumindest bemüht, es durch zuziehen.

Leider hat man, wie ebenfalls schon gesagt, hinsichtlich Integration viel zu lange geschlampt.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> @nuuub
> 
> Nun gerade dir sollte inzwischen bekannt sein dass hier
> Hausrecht seitens Computec, der Redaktion und uns Moderatoren herrscht und wir (widerliches) Anti-Propaganda gegen den Islam (und natürlich auch alles andere) wie du es ja gerne nutzt nicht geduldet wird. Darum erstmal der freundliche Hinweis: Lass es bleiben!



Ernsthaft, du willst damit ausdrücken, dass ihr den Islam verteidigt obwohl es barbarischer nun wirklich fast nicht mehr geht? Gerade als Linke die Feminismus etc. hoch halten sollte der Islam eurer Erzfeind sein, ich verstehe diese Schizophrenie der Linken da einfach nicht, denn faschistischer und Rechter als der Islam ist in der heutigen Zeit niemand mehr. Ihr kriecht da quasi eurem größten Erzfeind in den Arsch indem ihr ihn immer so versucht zu beschützen, etwas, das gegen alles steht, wofür ihr eigentlich eintreten wollt.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, du willst damit ausdrücken, dass ihr den Islam verteidigt



Ich verteitige gar nix, ich will nur keine Hetze sehen, egal in welche der Richtungen. Das ich mich von Ehrenmord und ähnlichen Gräueltaten aufs übelste distanziere muss ich hoffentlich nicht extra erwähnen, sollte selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich verteitige gar nix, ich will nur keine Hetze sehen, egal in welche der Richtungen. Das ich mich von Ehrenmord und ähnlichen Gräueltaten aufs übelste distanziere muss ich hoffentlich nicht extra erwähnen, sollte selbstverständlich sein.


Nunja, entweder bist du islamkritisch oder pro und wenn du pro bist verteidigst du damit automatisch die Behandlung der Frauen, die Homophobie und alles andere dieser rückständigen Religion. Denn jeder der für Linke ein Islamkritiker ist wird ja sofort gerne als islamophob und als Nazi hingestellt. Also du kannst dir eine Seite aussuchen ...


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nunja, entweder bist du islamkritisch oder pro und wenn du pro bist verteidigst du damit automatisch die Behandlung der Frauen, die Homophobie und alles andere dieser rückständigen Religion.



äh wieso muss ich entweder pro oder kontra sein? Man kann es auch neutral sehen


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> äh wieso muss ich entweder pro oder kontra sein? Man kann es auch neutral sehen


Neutral heißt ignoranz heißt letztlich, man akzeptiert das verhalten.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Neutral heißt ignoranz heißt letztlich, man akzeptiert das verhalten.



Ich kann gegen die Gräueltat sein, ohne jetzt direkt gegen die Religion oder Herkunft zu sein.

Ob der Mord von ein Islam-Anhänger, einem Deutschen, einem Asiaten oder nem rebtiloiden Marsianer begangen wird ist doch völlig schnuppe. Ist ein Mord weniger schlimm/böse wenn er nicht von einer "bösen Gruppierung" sondern von den "Guten" begangen wird?


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Neutral heißt ignoranz heißt letztlich, man akzeptiert das verhalten.



Neutral heißt, eine Sache aus verschiedensten Standpunkten zu sehen und sich nicht auf Weiß oder Schwarz zu versteifen. 

Ich selbst kritisiere den Islam in etlichen Punkten auch, ebenso wie ich viele der Sitten im Nahen Osten kritisiere (das hab ich ja nun auch klar gemacht). Aber ich sehe auch die Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen Islam und z.B. Christentum. Ich sehe auch, dass nicht jeder Moslem ein Barbar ist. Ich pauschalisiere einfach nicht. Ich bin deswegen längst nicht "Pro Islam" und auch nicht "Contra Islam".


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich kann gegen die Gräueltat sein, ohne jetzt direkt gegen die Religion oder Herkunft zu sein.
> 
> Ob der Mord von ein Islam-Anhänger, einem Deutschen, einem Asiaten oder nem rebtiloiden Marsianer begangen wird ist doch völlig schnuppe. Ist ein Mord weniger schlimm/böse wenn er nicht von einer "bösen Gruppierung" sondern von den "Guten" begangen wird?





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Neutral heißt, eine Sache aus verschiedensten Standpunkten zu sehen und sich nicht auf Weiß oder Schwarz zu versteifen.
> 
> Ich selbst kritisiere den Islam in etlichen Punkten auch, ebenso wie ich viele der Sitten im Nahen Osten kritisiere (das hab ich ja nun auch klar gemacht). Aber ich sehe auch die Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen Islam und z.B. Christentum. Ich sehe auch, dass nicht jeder Moslem ein Barbar ist. Ich pauschalisiere einfach nicht. Ich bin deswegen längst nicht "Pro Islam" und auch nicht "Contra Islam".



Das ist typische Schönrederei, und das solltet ihr wissen. Es ist nun einmal eine bestimmte religiöse Gruppe die primär durch diese Gräueltaten auffällt. Niemand bestreitet dabei, dass es auch andere machen und dass das auch genauso schlimm ist. Aber man muss nun mal sehen wo die Wurzel des Übels liegt, wenn man eine bessere Zukunft schaffen will. Sich da absichtlich dumm zu stellen hilft niemanden. Die Denkweise des Islam zu kritisieren und Änderung zu fordern würde bei einer Umsetzung eben den Großteil dieser Taten verhindern. 
Dies zu ignorieren heißt es billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, dass eben auch in Zukunft Ehrenmorde und Co. geschehen. Neutral sein funktioniert also nicht, wenn man die Taten eigentlich verurteilt, gleichzeitig die Täter aber in Schutz nimmt, weil das eben nun mal der Akzeptanz gleichkommt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist typische Schönrederei, und das sollte du wissen. Es ist nun einmal eine bestimmte religiöse Gruppe die primär durch diese Gräueltaten auffällt. Niemand bestreitet dabei, dass es auch andere machen und dass das auch genauso schlimm ist. Aber man muss nun mal sehen wo die Wurzel des Übels liegt, wenn man eine bessere Zukunft schaffen will. Sich da absichtlich dumm zu stellen hilft niemanden. Die Denkweise des Islam zu kritisieren und Änderung zu fordern würde bei einer Umsetzung eben den Großteil dieser Taten verhindern.
> Dies zu ignorieren heißt es billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, dass eben auch in Zukunft Ehrenmorde und Co. geschehen. Neutral sein funktioniert also nicht, wenn man die Taten verurteilt.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass es schon ziemlich dreist ist, anderen hier "dumm stellen" und Ignoranz vorzuwerfen... Ich hab auch für dich mal ein kleines Gedankenspiel: 

Den Islam gibt es in DE nicht mehr. Alle Moslems sind abgezogen und es leben nur noch Deutsche und ein paar Menschen aus europäischen Ländern hier. Was glaubst du, passiert? Ist dann Frieden? Sinkt die Kriminalität um 90%? Sind dann alle zufrieden und glücklich? 

Die Antwort: Wohl kaum. Es wird weiterhin Mord geben. Es werden weiterhin Diebstahl und Pöbeleien geben. Dann ist jemand anderes das Feindbild und der Sündenbock. Die Wurzel des Übels ist der Mensch, nicht der Islam. Und Gewalt ist kommt überall vor. Ich hab es begriffen und deswegen bin ich da eher neutral.

Aber es ist natürlich sehr einfach, jemandem bestimmten die Schuld zu geben und von "Wurzel des Übels" zu sprechen. Das macht einem die heute so komplizierte Welt doch viel erträglicher, weil einfacher, ne? Typisches Pauschalisieren. 

Das ist in etwa so, als würde man sagen, das alle Deutschen Nazis wären und die Wurzel allen Übels, nur weil eine bestimmte Partei durch rechtspopulistische Äußerungen auffällt und es Gewalttaten mit rassistischen Motiven gibt. Es gibt immerhin über 2 Mrd. Moslems auf dieser Welt. Davon werden ja wohl kaum alles unzivilisierte Barbaren sein. Im Gegenteil.

 Aber nur weil ich neutral bin, heißt das längst nicht, dass ich irgendwas ignoriere oder gar verteidige und gut heiße.  Ich rede gar nichts schön und das hab ich in meinen letzten Posts ziemlich deutlich gemacht. Lass also doch bitte solche Unterstellungen, wenn dir was daran liegt, dass man dich in dieser Diskussion weiterhin ernst nimmt. Wir haben es die letzten Wochen doch ganz gut geschafft, uns nicht gegenseitig an die Kehle zu gehen.  Ich würde das gern beibehalten.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

Niemand behauptet, es gibt keine Kriminalität mehr, wenn es den Islam nicht mehr gibt und diese Menschen zu moderner westlicher Denkweise gefunden haben. Allerdings ist es geradezu ein Hohn zu behaupten, es würde nicht merklich weniger solcher Fälle geben. Das ist das Verschließen der Augen vor der harten Realität. Um eben diese barbarischen Traditionen nicht kritisieren zu müssen. Schlimm.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet, es gibt keine Kriminalität mehr, wenn es den Islam nicht mehr gibt und diese Menschen zu moderner westlicher Denkweise gefunden haben. Allerdings ist es geradezu ein Hohn zu behaupten, es würde nicht merklich weniger solcher Fälle geben. Das ist das Verschließen der Augen vor der harten Realität.


Es wird aber nicht weniger Straftaten geben. Was spielt das denn für eine Rolle, ob z.B. ein Mord aus religiösen Motiven geschieht oder aus anderen niederen Motiven heraus? Im Endeffekt gar keine. Für das Opfer spielt es keine Rolle mehr. Wird halt nur bei so ner Debatte leider immer vergessen. Oder ignoriert. Oder (nicht auf dich bezogen) gar instrumentalisiert, um seine eigenen Ansichten zu untermauern. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Um eben diese barbarischen Traditionen nicht kritisieren zu müssen. Schlimm.


Ich hab sie doch aber kritisiert.  Zumindest hab ich recht deutlich zugestimmt, dass es zu kritisieren ist. Ich weiß nicht, warum du einem da nun wieder das Wort verdrehst, wie es dir passt.


----------



## nuuub (7. Mai 2019)

> Nun gerade dir sollte inzwischen bekannt sein dass hier



Ich beende mal den Satz ein bischen anders...

es manchmal ziemlich lustig ist.



> Hausrecht seitens Computec, der Redaktion und uns Moderatoren herrscht und wir (widerliches) Anti-Propaganda gegen den Islam (und natürlich auch alles andere) wie du es ja gerne nutzt nicht geduldet wird.



Willkommen in Deutschland, in neuem Zeitalter, nach 2015, quasi das Jahr 0.

Wo das einfache aufzählen der Tatsachen, als (widerliche) Anti-Propaganda gegen den Islam verstanden wird.



> Darum erstmal der freundliche Hinweis: Lass es bleiben!



Was soll ich bleiben lassen? Die Wahrheit zu sagen/schreiben?

Sorry, das liegt mir nicht. Aber danke für den *freundlichen* Hinweis. ^^



> Blöd nur, dass deine Argumentation insofern hinkt, weil das nicht in jeder Region des Nahen Ostens der Fall ist und übrigens auch kein Problem des Islams ist.



Zumindest in den Regionen, in welchen der Islam herrscht.

Selbstverständlich ist es ein Problem des Islams. Die Gesetze in diesen Ländern werden erlassen, und vorher geprüft, ob sie im Einklang mit dem Koran sind.

Als Beispiel. Ägypten und die Erlaubnis des Geschlechtsverkehrs nach dem Tod der Frau, Gesetz erlassen 2015.

Im Christentum heißt es, "Bis dass der Tod euch Scheidet". Ganz einfach.

Laut Koran bleibt die Ehe auch nach dem Tod bestehen. Deswegen darf der Mann, nachdem seine Frau gestorben ist, noch Geschlechtsverkehr mit ihr haben, den schließlich sind sie noch verheiratet.

Also, alles gut, Allah hat es genehmigt.



> Im Nahen Osten gibt es auch noch andere Religionen und die sind trotzdem nicht fortschrittlicher als Moslems, die dort leben.



Richtig. Weil sie mit diese Kultur, die von Islam geprägt ist, aufwachsen. Stichwort, Sozialisation. 



> Mal ein kleines Gedankenspiel für dich: Wenn der Gastgeber sich daneben benimmt, wie kann man dann vom Gast erwarten, dass dieser sich gut benimmt?



Tja, wenn ich weiterhin als Gast bleiben will, muss ich es wohl oder übel Schlucken.

Oder aber, ich sage "Auf wiedersehen" und verlasse das Haus.

Ich würde aber sicherlich nicht dem Gastgeber Vorschriften machen, wie er sich bei sich zu Hause, zu benehmen hat. Es ist sein Haus. Punkt.



> Es gibt auch Schulen, in denen Ausländer in der Minderheit sind und von deutschen Schülern deswegen gemobbt werden.



Ausländer in der Minderheit? In deutschen Schulen? Wo? ^^



> Den Artikel kann ich nicht vollständig lesen, weil man sich dafür wohl anmelden muss. Aber die ersten paar Zeilen sprechen eher von Schulbüchern, die im Nahen Osten genutzt werden.



Ja, man muss sich anmelden und bezahlen muss man auch noch. Es lohnt sich aber.

Richtig, Schulbücher. Und auch wie junge Muslime in diesen Ländern schon in den Schulen erzogen werden.



> Erziehung läuft nicht nur ausschließlich durch die Eltern, sondern auch durch Pädagogen, Gleichaltrige und andere Einflüsse.



Richtig. Wenn man aber in Parallelgesellschaften lebt, und nur mit den "eigenen" Leuten zu tun hat, verläuft die Erziehung ein klein bisschen einseitig.



> Die elterliche Erziehung wird IMMER eine Rolle spielen, aber letztlich werden die auch ihre eigenen Wege gehen



Ja... Genau... 

Worum ging es nochmal in dem Film?

Um eine junge Frau, die ihren eigenen Weg gehen wollte?

Du unterschätzt die Bedeutung der Familie, des Clans, in der Islamischen Kultur. Da geht niemand seinen eigenen Weg. Es gibt nur den Weg der Familie. Stichwort Zwangsehe mit dem Partner den die Eltern für einen ausgesucht haben.

Muslimische Familien, die so leben wie deutsche Familien, sind absolute ausnahmen. Es gibt sie, das bestreite ich gar nicht, sie bleiben aber eine Ausnahme. 



> Die Wurzel des Übels ist der Mensch, nicht der Islam



Das ist deine Meinung, und die kannst du natürlich haben.



> Ich hab es begriffen und deswegen bin ich da eher neutral.



Genau so dachte ich auch mal ^^

Dann habe ich Jahrelang in den Islamischen Ländern gelebt, und musste feststellen dass es ganz schön arrogant war, das zu behaupten. ^^



> Es gibt immerhin über 2 Mrd. Moslems auf dieser Welt. Davon werden ja wohl kaum alles unzivilisierte Barbaren sein.



Hat hier auch niemand behauptet.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ausländer in der Minderheit? In deutschen Schulen? Wo? ^^


Beispielsweise in eben der Schule, in der ich arbeite. Von 300 Kindern sind da lediglich ca. 20 ausländische Kinder. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Muslimische Familien, die so leben wie deutsche Familien, sind absolute ausnahmen. Es gibt sie, das bestreite ich gar nicht, sie bleiben aber eine Ausnahme.


Warum sollten sie eigentlich wie "deutsche Familien" leben? Wie lebt denn eine deutsche Familie eigentlich? Gefühlt sieht eine deutsche Familie eher so aus: Mama und Kind, aber kein Papa, wobei Mama Geringverdiener ist (wenn überhaupt) und das Kind von Früh bis Abends in der Kindertageseinrichtung bleibt. Ob das nun so erstrebenswert ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.  

Es reicht doch, wenn sie sich an unsere Gesetze halten und unsere Sprache können (bei den Kiddies ist das eh kein Problem). Das ist doch das schöne in unserer Welt: Man kann hier leben, wie man will, solange man das Gesetz achtet. Und von derart vielen Moslems, die hier leben, tun das wohl die meisten auch. 

Und gemessen an der Zahl der hier lebenden Moslems ist die Zahl der statistisch aufgeführten Ehrenmorde auch eher gering. Das macht es nicht unproblematisch und ist sicher auffällig. Aber kein Argument, um mal eben Millionen Moslems unter Generalverdacht zu stellen. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Hat hier auch niemand behauptet.


Der Eindruck drängt sich aber massiv auf, dass eben das von einigen hier gemeint ist. Sowohl von dir, als auch von spiritogre und anderen wird von vorne bis hinten pauschalisiert und über den Kamm geschert.


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2019)

deinbesterfreund schrieb:


> da is der thread über dieses kleine filmchen ja explodiert


Es war abzusehen.


----------



## name123 (7. Mai 2019)

wer wissen will, was so abgeht, sollte öfter mal focus online lesen.
im gegensatz zu stern und spiel vertuschen die bestimmte themen nicht.
für ganz hartgesottenen auch BZ berliner zeitung oder MOPO hamburger morgenpost


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Es war abzusehen.


Ist halt ein sensibles und aktuelles Thema.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

deinbesterfreund schrieb:


> also akzeptieren und klappe halten. wer den mund aufmacht ist ein nazi.
> gute nacht deutschland



Zumindest machst du deine politische Gesinnung doch recht deutlich.  

Und jetzt hör doch bitte mal auf, zu trollen. Von dir kam bisher nichts substanzielles.


----------



## name123 (7. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Zumindest machst du deine politische Gesinnung doch recht deutlich.
> 
> .



ich bin auch kein unmündiger knecht der für immer in demut ertrinkt. damit kommt nicht jeder klar, weil das eher untypisch für hier.... leider


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

deinbesterfreund schrieb:


> ich bin auch kein unmündiger knecht der für immer in demut ertrinkt. damit kommt nicht jeder klar, weil das eher untypisch für hier.... leider


So frei, dass du nicht mal in Demut vor deiner eigenen Muttersprache ertrinkst. Du bist das deutscheste, was mir jemals untergekommen ist.  "Deutsche Werte" vertreten wollen, aber nicht mal DAS Kulturgut schlechthin (unsere Sprache) achten. 

Sowas wie dich nennt man allgemein auch "politisch rechts", "rechtspopulistisch". Such es dir aus. Und wenn nicht das, bist du aber definitiv eine Person, die hier nichts substanzielles von sich gibt und nur rum trollt. 

Aber sei's drum. Ich lasse dir deinen Spaß. 

Ich werd mich jetzt hier aus diesem Thread zurück ziehen. Was ich dazu zu sagen hatte, hab ich gesagt.


----------



## name123 (7. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So frei, dass du nicht mal in Demut vor deiner eigenen Muttersprache ertrinkst. Du bist das deutscheste, was mir jemals untergekommen ist.  "Deutsche Werte" vertreten wollen, aber nicht mal DAS Kulturgut schlechthin (unsere Sprache) beherrschen.
> 
> Sowas wie dich nennt man allgemein auch "politisch rechts", "rechtspopulistisch". Such es dir aus. Und wenn nicht das, bist du aber definitiv eine Person, die hier nichts substanzielles von sich gibt und nur rum trollt.



warum beherrsche ich die sprache nicht? weil ich hier in diesem forum keine groß und kleinschreibung beachte oder vor dem posten nicht korrektur lese? mir egal ob sich hier und da ein kleiner fehler einschlecht, die "message" (neu-deutsch) kommt  ja rüber.

ich weiß nicht, ob du den trailer angeschaut hast, aber (eventuell) deine mutter wird dort als hure beleidigt und du verteidigst das ganze noch.....  sorry aber solche schwächlinge kann ich nicht respektieren.
und begriffe wie rechts & co. werden heute so inflationär verwendet, dass die schon lange an gewicht verloren haben 
ich freue mich, wenn coole charaktere, die was auf dem kasten haben, zu uns kommen.  das ist eine echte bereicherung. ich bin kein fremdenfeind. aber ich bin ein arschlochfeind. und leider gibt es in einer bestimmten gruppe viele davon, und das wisst ihr selber.


tschau ;-x


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2019)

deinbesterfreund schrieb:


> die "message" (neu-deutsch) kommt  ja rüber.



Deine "Message" kommt mir eher *alt-deutsch* vor, so knapp vor Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts etwa



deinbesterfreund schrieb:


> sorry aber solche schwächlinge kann ich nicht respektieren.



wer hätte auch was anderes erwartet bei dir?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es wird aber nicht weniger Straftaten geben. Was spielt das denn für eine Rolle, ob z.B. ein Mord aus religiösen Motiven geschieht oder aus anderen niederen Motiven heraus? Im Endeffekt gar keine. Für das Opfer spielt es keine Rolle mehr. Wird halt nur bei so ner Debatte leider immer vergessen. Oder ignoriert. Oder (nicht auf dich bezogen) gar instrumentalisiert, um seine eigenen Ansichten zu untermauern.


Natürlich wird es ERHEBLICH weniger Straftaten insbesondere Ehrenmorde und Co. geben, wenn diese Leute nach modernen westlichen Werten erzogen werden. 



> Ich hab sie doch aber kritisiert.  Zumindest hab ich recht deutlich zugestimmt, dass es zu kritisieren ist. Ich weiß nicht, warum du einem da nun wieder das Wort verdrehst, wie es dir passt.


Weil du im gleichen Atemzug die Ursache von Schuld freisprichst.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

Na gut, ein letztes Mal noch. Aber nur, weil ich dich so gern habe, Spiritogre.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich wird es ERHEBLICH weniger Straftaten insbesondere Ehrenmorde und Co. geben, wenn diese Leute nach modernen westlichen Werten erzogen werden.


Das ist reine Spekulation. Kann natürlich möglich sein. Ich aber denke, dass sie, wenn überhaupt, nur geringfügig sinken würde. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil du im gleichen Atemzug die Ursache von Schuld freisprichst.


Ähm...nein. Ich spreche niemanden von Schuld frei. Schuld hat immer der Täter. Punkt. Aber ich finde es maßlos arrogant und vor allem kurzsichtig, EINE Volksgruppe als Ursache für die gestiegenen Gewalttaten hierzulande zu bezeichnen. 

Es ist ja nicht falsch, wenn du sagst, dass mit der Migration auch die Kriminalität gestiegen ist. Das ist statistisch erwiesen und besonders seit 2015 der Fall. Aber gleichzeitig, bzw. schon vorher, ist z.B. auch die rechtsextremistisch motivierte Gewalt gestiegen (die aber schon immer da war und schon immer ein Problem war). Auch das ist statistisch erwiesen und die Zahl dieser Gewaltakte ist im übrigen beinahe gleich auf mit religiös motivierten Straftaten. Willst du mir also - da du ja den Islam als Ursache ansiehst - erzählen, dass die Rechten sich ja nur wehren? Hoffentlich nicht. Aber wenn doch, hast du dir echt 'ne Nackenschelle verdient. 

Gewalt auf dieser Ebene ist leider ein Kreislauf. Da gibt es keinen "Schuldigen", weil sie alle Schuld tragen. Wenn du also die Ursache suchst, dann such sie im Menschen selbst und nicht nur bei einzelnen. Das würde ich dir gern ans Herz legen. Ich hoffe also, ich hab meinen Standpunkt auch für dich nochmal deutlich machen können.  Du musst ja nicht meiner Meinung sein. Das erwarte ich gar nicht. Aber ich hoffe, du hast nun kapiert, was ich zum Ausdruck bringen will. 

Zum Schluss aber nochmal eine kleine Anmerkung für dich: Natürlich kann, darf und soll man den Islam kritisieren. Bzw. dessen Ausübung in vielen Regionen des Nahen Osten. Keine Frage. Aber eine ganze Volksgruppe und 2 Mrd. Moslems unter Generalverdacht stellen und pauschal als "barbarisch" zu bezeichnen, entspricht auch nicht gerade "modernen westlichen Werten". Damit ist man nämlich genau an dem Punkt, an dem viele Moslems sind, wenn sie sagen "Juden sind doof". Und wir sollten doch eigentlich Vorbild für andere sein, oder nicht? 

Ich habe Moslems erlebt, die nichts anderes als Arschgeigen sind, aber auch Moslems, die aufrichtig dankbar dafür sind, hier zu leben, und sich integrieren wollen, hier arbeiten und etwas für die Gesellschaft tun. Genauso erlebe ich aber auch Deutsche. Ich kann gar nicht anders, als dieses elende Verallgemeinern aufs schärfste zu kritisieren. 

Ende der Diskussion. 



deinbesterfreund schrieb:


> aber ich bin ein arschlochfeind.


Wenn du wüsstest, wie gern ich jetzt was dazu sagen würde...  Zum Rest sage ich einfach mal nichts. Ich lasse dir dein rosa Selbstbild mal.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, wie gern ich jetzt was dazu sagen würde...  Zum Rest sage ich einfach mal nichts. Ich lasse dir dein rosa Selbstbild mal.



Sagen wir mal so, er sollte besser nicht in den Spiegel schauen, nicht dass er sich selbst noch anfeinded


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, er sollte besser nicht in den Spiegel schauen, nicht dass er sich selbst noch anfeinded


Ich wollte es nicht so direkt sagen, aber danke. Jap.


----------



## Batze (7. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich verteitige gar nix, ich will nur keine Hetze sehen, egal in welche der Richtungen. Das ich mich von Ehrenmord und ähnlichen Gräueltaten aufs übelste distanziere muss ich hoffentlich nicht extra erwähnen, sollte selbstverständlich sein.



Du distanzierst dich also von so einigem was sagen wir mal so ziemlich Unmenschlich ist, fein. Aber wenn man genau das anspricht ist es dann auf einmal in deinen Augen Hetze und Rassismus. Ziemlicher Wiederspruch.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2019)

Wenn man die ganze Religion/Nation über einen Kamm schert weil ein Bruchteil derer sich "schlecht benimmt" dann ist das für mich so ja


----------



## Batze (7. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn man die ganze Religion/Nation über einen Kamm schert weil ein Bruchteil derer sich "schlecht benimmt" dann ist das für mich so ja



Also das halte ich wiederum für Schönfärberei. Ein Bruchteil davon ist es sicherlich nicht wenn sogar ganze Staaten nach dieser Devise es vorschreiben bzw. akzeptieren und jenes sogar in staatlichen Gesetzen niedergeschrieben ist.


----------



## nuuub (8. Mai 2019)

> Beispielsweise in eben der Schule, in der ich arbeite. Von 300 Kindern sind da lediglich ca. 20 ausländische Kinder.



6,67%?

Wird wohl ein Gymnasium sein ^^

https://www.statistik-bw.de/BildungKultur/SchulenAllgem/AS_auslaender.jsp
https://www.welt.de/regionales/nrw/...er-an-vielen-NRW-Schulen-in-der-Mehrheit.html



> Wie lebt denn eine deutsche Familie eigentlich?



Stelle dir mal vor, meistens ohne Zwang. Unglaublich, und schwer zu begreifen. ^^



> Gefühlt sieht eine deutsche Familie eher so aus: Mama und Kind, aber kein Papa, wobei Mama Geringverdiener ist (wenn überhaupt) und das Kind von Früh bis Abends in der Kindertageseinrichtung bleibt. Ob das nun so erstrebenswert ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.



Da gebe ich dir recht, erstrebenswert ist es nicht.

Also machen wir es doch so wie es in der Islamischen Kultur der brauch ist.

Mädchen werden von klein auf dazu erzogen den Mund zu halten. Sie werden unter einem Kopftuch oder hinter einem Schleier versteckt. Ihre Eltern suchen einen Mann für sie aus den sie heiraten müssen, sehr oft einen Cousin den sie noch nie gesehen haben. Auf der Hochzeit, verkündet der Vater wie viel er für die Tochter bekommen hat, und nach der Hochzeitsnacht, wird das blutbefleckte Bettlacken ausgebreitet, als Zeichen dass die Frau noch Jungfrau war, und alle werfen Umschläge mit Geld hinein. Frauen weinen, berühren die Blutflecken, und rufen Allahu akbar.
Damit endet für die Frau endgültig das, was wir in allgemeinem "Freiheit" nennen.

Sich scheiden lassen kommt nicht in Frage. Indem Fall wird sie, wenn sie Glück hat, von beiden Familien verstoßen. Das gleiche passiert wenn der Mann die Nase voll von ihr hat, und einfach mal behauptet dass sie ihn betrogen hat.

In den islamischen Ländern, vor allem in den Großstädten, gibt es sehr viele Frauen die Betteln, oder als Prostituierte ihren Körper verkaufen müssen um zu überleben, weil sie von ihre Familie verstoßen wurden.

Was mit Jungen Frauen passiert, die sich nicht dem willen der Eltern beugen wollen, und ihren eigenen Weg gehen möchten, sieht man wohl am besten in dem Film.

Das ist der einzige Grund, warum die Familien sich so sehr von den deutschen unterscheiden. Weil die Frauen in Angst leben, und dazu erzogen werden zu gehorchen.

Sure 4 Vers 34

"Die Männer stehen in Verantwortung für die Frauen wegen dessen, womit Allah die einen von ihnen vor den anderen ausgezeichnet hat und weil sie von ihrem Besitz (für sie) ausgeben. Darum sind die rechtschaffenen Frauen (Allah) demütig ergeben und hüten das zu Verbergende, weil Allah (es) hütet. Und diejenigen, deren Widersetzlichkeit ihr befürchtet, – ermahnt sie, meidet sie im Ehebett und schlagt sie. Wenn sie euch aber gehorchen, dann sucht kein Mittel gegen sie. Allah ist Erhaben und Groß."

Also ich weiß nicht, dann lebe ich doch lieber in eine Welt in der eine Frau, wenn der Mann sie schlecht behandelt, sich von ihm trennen kann und sich nicht verkaufen muss um über die Runden zu kommen.



> Es reicht doch, wenn sie sich an unsere Gesetze halten und unsere Sprache können



An unsere Gesetze halten? Nein, mir reicht es nicht.

https://www.unzensuriert.de/content...flagge-Frauen-waren-von-Aktion-ausgeschlossen

6000 Muslime bilden die deutsche Flagge, und verbieten gleichzeitig ihren Frauen daran teilzunehmen.

Es gab keinen aufstand der Grünen/Linken, keine MeToo Frauen haben sich zu Wort gemeldet. Eine absolute Frechheit ist das.

Man stelle sich nur mal vor, die AFD würde 6000 Männer zusammenrufen um die deutsche Flagge zu bilden, aber den Frauen, oder Homosexuellen, verbieten daran teilzunehmen. Dann wäre hier aber die Hölle los mein Freund!



> Und gemessen an der Zahl der hier lebenden Moslems ist die Zahl der statistisch aufgeführten Ehrenmorde auch eher gering.



Sicher doch. Da gebe ich dir recht. Und jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor, alle muslimischen Frauen wurden auf einmal verstehen was das Wort "Freiheit" bedeutet, und würden den Mut aufbringen ihren muslimischen Mann zu verlassen der sie schlecht behandelt.

Die Zeitungen würden gar nicht hinterher kommen mit den Nachrichten über Morde.

Das Familienleben funktioniert nicht weil sich alle so lieben, sondern weil die Frauen zum Teil Angst haben, und zum Teil weil sie zu unterwürfigkeit erzogen wurden.



> Der Eindruck drängt sich aber massiv auf, dass eben das von einigen hier gemeint ist. Sowohl von dir, als auch von spiritogre und anderen wird von vorne bis hinten pauschalisiert und über den Kamm geschert.



Jedes mal die gleiche Leier. Langweilig.



> Das ist reine Spekulation. Kann natürlich möglich sein. Ich aber denke, dass sie, wenn überhaupt, nur geringfügig sinken würde.



nur geringfügig sinken würde? Nun ja, das ist ebenfalls reine Spekulation.

Wenn man bedenkt dass in deutschen Gefängnissen 22% der Insassen Türken sind, also welche ohne den Deutschen Pass, und weitere 13% Türken mit einem deutschen Pass, dann ist es schon ein Wort.
Wenn in NRW, im Jahr 2015, 5201 Algerier lebten, es aber 13 231 durch Algerier begangene Straftaten gab, oder 36 118 Marokkaner, und 14 733 durch Marokkaner begangene Straftaten gab, dann würde ich sagen,

Spiritogre hat absolut recht.



> Aber ich finde es maßlos arrogant und vor allem kurzsichtig, EINE Volksgruppe als Ursache für die gestiegenen Gewalttaten hierzulande zu bezeichnen.



Niemand nennt hier EINE Volksgruppe. Was wir nennen ist die Kultur und die Religion, die sich mehr von der unseren unterscheidet, als sich die meisten vorstellen können.



> Aber gleichzeitig, bzw. schon vorher, ist z.B. auch die rechtsextremistisch motivierte Gewalt gestiegen (die aber schon immer da war und schon immer ein Problem war)



Na da lehnst du dich mal aber weit aus dem Fenster ^^

https://www.verfassungsschutz.de/de...chtsextremistische-straf-und-gewalttaten-2017
https://www.verfassungsschutz.de/de...linksextremistisch-motivierte-straftaten-2017



> Gewalt auf dieser Ebene ist leider ein Kreislauf. Da gibt es keinen "Schuldigen", weil sie alle Schuld tragen. Wenn du also die Ursache suchst, dann such sie im Menschen selbst und nicht nur bei einzelnen.



Nette Glückskeks Weisheit. Jetzt fehlt noch es gibt kein Falsch und kein Richtig, es gibt kein Weiß und kein Schwarz, kumbaya my lord, kumbaya!



> Ich habe Moslems erlebt, die nichts anderes als Arschgeigen sind, aber auch Moslems, die aufrichtig dankbar dafür sind, hier zu leben, und sich integrieren wollen, hier arbeiten und etwas für die Gesellschaft tun.



Schön, das habe ich auch erlebt. Kein Problem. Gegen diese Moslems habe ich absolut nichts. Völlig egal woher sie kommen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (8. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn man die ganze Religion/Nation über einen Kamm schert weil ein Bruchteil derer sich "schlecht benimmt" dann ist das für mich so ja


Wenn nur ein geringer Bruchteil im Namen einer durchaus wörtlichen Auslegung und mit reichlich Unterstützung von vielen Vertretern der Religion die Welt immer wieder mit Blut überzieht, darf man schon mal die Religion als Ganzes in Frage stellen.
Dazu kommt, dass in besagter Religion bestimmte Aussagen im Widerspruch zu unserem Grundgesetz stehen, die selbst von sehr liberalen Gläubigen bestätigt und gelebt werden. Z.B. wird die Gleichheit aller Menschen verneint; Ungläubige sind "weniger wert, als Tiere".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnOKfqx_K9I 
 Bei den rechtsradikalen Vereinigungen benimmt sich auch nur ein Bruchteil schlecht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Mai 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> 6,67%?
> 
> Wird wohl ein Gymnasium sein ^^


Tut mir Leid, dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber es ist eine Grundschule in einem sozial eher schwachen Viertel.

Und deine infantile Provokation zum Schluss hättest du dir ruhig sparen können.  Damit disqualifizierst du dich sowieso aus diesem Diskurs.


----------



## nuuub (8. Mai 2019)

> Und deine infantile Provokation zum Schluss hättest du dir ruhig sparen können.



Infantile Provokation? Wo?

Habe es mir nochmal durchgelesen, leider nichts gefunden.



> Damit disqualifizierst du dich sowieso aus diesem Diskurs.



Jap. Passiert mir immer wieder. ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Mai 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Infantile Provokation? Wo?
> 
> Habe es mir nochmal durchgelesen, leider nichts gefunden.
> 
> ...



Mach dir nichts draus, er ist immer schnell beleidigt. Er teilt zwar gelegentlich auch mal ganz gerne aus aber beim Einstecken hapert es ein wenig. 
Zum Glück weiß er sich aber meistens zu benehmen und pflegt einen besserwisserischen aber neutralen Ton.


----------



## nuuub (8. Mai 2019)

> Mach dir nichts draus, er ist immer schnell beleidigt.



Ist doch nur ein Vorwand um sich nicht mit den Fakten auseinander setzen zu müssen. 

Alleine die immer wieder erwähnte Rechte Kriminalität. Da muss ich jedes mal drüber lachen.

Propagandadelikte und Volksverhetzung machen 80% der rechten Straftaten aus. Die kommen schnell zusammen. Habe ich hier schon mal erwähnt.
Wenn ein Glatzköpfiger Idiot 50 Zettel in der Fußgängerzone verteilt, mit rechtsextremen Inhalt, dann sind es 50 Straftaten.

Rechnet man diese (lächerlichen) Straftaten weg, bleiben, ich runde mal nach oben auf, 4000 Straftaten von Rechten Spinnern in ganz Deutschland.

Da haben 5201 Algerier alleine in NRW drei mal so viele Straftaten begangen. Oder besser gesagt, "einige" der 5201, den selbstverständlich sind nicht alle Algerier in NRW kriminell. 

Aber hey, die Rechtsextremistische Kriminalität wächst! Da müssen wir was tun! Lasst uns alle Kennzeichen mit der Zahl 444 verbieten! Lasst uns Eltern beobachten die ihren Töchtern Zöpfe flechten, oder ihre Söhne sportlich sind!

https://www.berliner-kurier.de/berl...kita-broschuere-sorgt-fuer-empoerung-31670196

Ich kann diese Doppelmoral nicht mehr hören. Die Straftaten der Kriminellen Ausländer, vor allem aus den islamischen Ländern, werden bagatellisiert, und die bei weitem weniger Straftaten der Glatzköpfigen Vollidioten werden regelrecht hinaus geschrien.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Mai 2019)

Wenn das hier zum neuen Pegida 2.0 Thread verkommen sollte, ist hier ganz fix  Feierabend. Wollte ich nur schonmal anmerken


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn das hier zum neuen Pegida 2.0 Thread verkommen sollte, ist hier ganz fix  Feierabend. Wollte ich nur schonmal anmerken



Du willst bloß die Wahrheit nicht hören ,,,


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du willst bloß die Wahrheit nicht hören ,,,



die Wahrheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, nur manche Augen leiden halt am braunen Spatz äh grauen Star


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> die Wahrheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, nur manche Augen leiden halt am braunen Spatz äh grauen Star



Und andere Augen sind zu und leiden an Blindheit.

Allein für diesen Satz müsstest du selbst mal eine Sperre bekommen. Denn das was du da von dir gibst ist Hetze gegen Andersdenkende und Meinungsfreiheit. Treu dem Islam, wer was anderes sagt gehört ...........! So hörst du dich leider an. Nicht gut für einen Mod. Gar nicht gut.


----------



## nuuub (8. Mai 2019)

> braunen Spatz



Mach dich nicht lächerlich.

Diese versteckten Unterstellungen waren schon vor einem Jahr ausgelutscht.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (8. Mai 2019)

Oh man Leute, that escalated quickly. 
Könnten wir uns nicht darauf einigen, dass es "Den" Islam eben nicht gibt? Es gibt weder ein islamisches Kirchenoberhaupt, noch eine einheitliche Religionslehre, und über eine Milliarde Menschen leben "den" Islam auf ganz unterschiedliche Art und Weise. Niemand hier bestreitet, dass im Namen des Islam schreckliche und idiotische Verbrechen begangen werden. IS, Selbstmordattentate oder eben Ehrenmorde sind ein hässliches Gesicht des Islams, und das kann man ganz klar benennen und anprangern. Und auch fordern, dass sich damit sicherheitspolitisch oder präventiv sozial beschäftigt wird; das bezeichnet doch niemand als Hetze? Warum sollte sich davon noch extra distanziert werden, hier will doch keiner dem Mod unterstellen, er würde es gutheißen oder "still" dulden? Unser Punkt ist einfach, dass man nicht automatisch dieses eine Gesicht des Islams, diese Steinzeit-Hass-Interpretation als "Den Islam" bezeichnen kann; dass der überwiegende Teil muslimischer Gläubiger ihre Religion anders auslebt. Und das ist auch okay so.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Oh man Leute, that escalated quickly.
> Könnten wir uns nicht darauf einigen, dass es "Den" Islam eben nicht gibt? Es gibt weder ein islamisches Kirchenoberhaupt, noch eine einheitliche Religionslehre, und über eine Milliarde Menschen leben "den" Islam auf ganz unterschiedliche Art und Weise. Niemand hier bestreitet, dass im Namen des Islam schreckliche und idiotische Verbrechen begangen werden. IS, Selbstmordattentate oder eben Ehrenmorde sind ein hässliches Gesicht des Islams, und das kann man ganz klar benennen und anprangern. Und auch fordern, dass sich damit sicherheitspolitisch oder präventiv sozial beschäftigt wird; das bezeichnet doch niemand als Hetze? Warum sollte sich davon noch extra distanziert werden, hier will doch keiner dem Mod unterstellen, er würde es gutheißen oder "still" dulden? Unser Punkt ist einfach, dass man nicht automatisch dieses eine Gesicht des Islams, diese Steinzeit-Hass-Interpretation als "Den Islam" bezeichnen kann; dass der überwiegende Teil muslimischer Gläubiger ihre Religion anders auslebt. Und das ist auch okay so.



Nichts du sehen Junger Padawan.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (8. Mai 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Rechnet man diese (lächerlichen) Straftaten weg, bleiben, ich runde mal nach oben auf, 4000 Straftaten von Rechten Spinnern in ganz Deutschland.



Deine Rechnung erscheint mir kühn, angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Verfassungsschutz 2016 über 12.000 Person allein dem "gewaltorientierten Rechtsextremismus" zugerechnet hat. Allein die Zahl der Anschläge auf Flüchtlingsunterkünfte in den letzten Jahren übersteigt die 2000 locker. Abgesehen davon bestreitet überhaupt niemand, dass es unter bestimmten Einwanderergruppen ein teils deutlich erhöhtes Strafpotential gibt. Die Frage ist nur, wie man damit am besten umgehen kann. Und warum man nicht gleichzeitig auch ein Auge auf ein wachsendes Gewaltpotential Rechtsextremer haben sollte.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (8. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nichts du sehen Junger Padawan.




Klär mich auf. Aber bitte nicht nur in ironischen Fragen und Andeutungen, sondern als zusammenhängendes Statement.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, er ist immer schnell beleidigt. Er teilt zwar gelegentlich auch mal ganz gerne aus aber beim Einstecken hapert es ein wenig.
> Zum Glück weiß er sich aber meistens zu benehmen und pflegt einen besserwisserischen aber neutralen Ton.


Ich würde liebend gerne was dazu sagen, aber wir alle kennen dein Verhalten hier im Forum ja. Deswegen lasse ich das mal so stehen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du willst bloß die Wahrheit nicht hören ,,,


Die Wahrheit besteht dann doch aus deutlich mehr als deine eigene Meinung. Und um die zu sehen, sollte man schon mal einen neutralen Blick, ergo von so vielen Seiten wie möglich, bekommen. Leider hast du den nicht. Für dich funktioniert "Neutralität" ja nicht. Ergo kannst du deine Meinung nicht als "die" Wahrheit verkaufen. Funktioniert so nicht. Deine Meinung ist letztlich, wenn überhaupt, nur ein Teil der Wahrheit. 



Batze schrieb:


> Allein für diesen Satz müsstest du selbst mal eine Sperre bekommen. Denn das was du da von dir gibst ist Hetze gegen Andersdenkende und Meinungsfreiheit. Treu dem Islam, wer was anderes sagt gehört ...........! So hörst du dich leider an. Nicht gut für einen Mod. Gar nicht gut.


Deine politische Gesinnung hast du ja bereits in einem privaten Gespräch zwischen uns beiden ziemlich deutlich gemacht. ^^ So hast du dich nämlich in unserem Gespräch angehört und so hörst du dich auch jetzt an. Nicht gut für einen Menschen, der sich für intelligent hält. Gar nicht gut. "Ist man nicht gegen den Islam, ist man für den Islam.". Ist es das, was du denkst? Ernsthaft?  

Keiner hier leugnet, wie OldMCJimBob schon so schön sagte, die hässlichen Seiten des Islams. Keiner leugnet, dass das Leben im Nahen Osten aus unserer Sicht ziemlich beschissen ist. Weder ich, noch die Mods, noch sonst wer. Aber Kritik ist das eine. Nur ergehen sich  einige Leute hier immer mehr in Fremdenfeindlichkeit, ob sie es nun wahrhaben wollen oder nicht. Und verdrehen einem noch schön das Wort so um, sodass es ihnen passt.  

Zitat meiner Freundin, als sie die Kommentare hier gelesen hat: "Ich bin zwar auch kein Islam-Freund, aber ich dachte, das wäre eine Seite für Spiele und kein AfD-Forum."



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Klär mich auf. Aber bitte nicht nur in ironischen Fragen und Andeutungen, sondern als zusammenhängendes Statement.


Das übernehme ich mal: Er ist der Meinung, dass es keine unterschiedlichsten Strömungen und Auslegungen des Islams gibt (obwohl das Gegenteil ja eindeutig belegbar ist) und dass kein Moslem dieser Welt in der Lage ist, sich der westlichen Kultur anzupassen. Kein Witz. Das hat er mir so in einem privaten Gespräch entgegen gebracht. ^^ 

Meiner Meinung nach kann der Thread hier geschlossen werden. ^^ Wäre wohl das klügste. Hier ist keiner mehr bereit, eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen. Leider herrscht hier mehr Provokation als ein guter Diskurs. Hier wird einem von der Gegenseite das Wort im Mund verdreht und unterstellt, man wäre ja blind und ignorant und würde die Wahrheit nicht sehen...und das, obwohl man eine recht neutrale Sicht an den Tag legt und lediglich dafür plädiert, mal nicht alle über einen Kamm zu scheren. 

Es bringt nichts mehr, hier noch zu diskutieren.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann der Thread hier geschlossen werden. ^^ Wäre wohl das klügste. Hier ist keiner mehr bereit, eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen. Leider herrscht hier mehr Provokation als ein guter Diskurs. Hier wird einem von der Gegenseite das Wort im Mund verdreht und unterstellt, man wäre ja blind und ignorant und würde die Wahrheit nicht sehen. Es bringt nichts mehr, hier noch zu diskutieren.



Sehe ich ganz genauso und darum werde ich das jetzt auch machen.


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und andere Augen sind zu und leiden an Blindheit.
> Allein für diesen Satz müsstest du selbst mal eine Sperre bekommen.



Nope, muss er nicht - im Gegenteil. Und der Thread ist jetzt zu.


----------

